# Outstanding Saw for the Home Shop



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Good review. I've heard nothing but good things from General tool owners. I'd never heard of them until after I bought my Jet tablesaw, or things might have been different. I was wondering, what hp is your saw?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Robb,

It's listed as 2HP


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

hey chris, well i have this saw, and i think i have a lemon.i have had nothing but problems with the saw since i first purchased it. at first i had major burning issues. went through the whole gammit of fixes, new blade, blade stiffiner, miked the arbor, changed out the fence, removed the splitter. it turned out it was a fence drift problem, and i bought an after market fence that finally corrected it.
then , after about a year of use, the saw couldn't be adjusted back to zero tilt. i thought it was strange since this is a tightly bolted stop, far out of reach. it was not gummed up or dirty, and it was still tight, but something had happened, and on the scale zero was now 1.5 degrees. after a day of adjusting back and forth and numerous test cuts. i remarked the scale to indicate what is now zero.(just couldn't get the stop to adjust and stay put).
i also had a belt break on me during use. something i have never heard of happening on a saw that wasn't 15 years old. 
So, to remedy most of my problems, i have since bought a steel city bandsaw and use it alot more, it is less precise, but i expect that from a bandsaw.


----------



## worksalone (May 8, 2012)

I have this saw, I've had it for about 5 years, trouble free. I have the same problem with the hand wheel for blade height adjustment. I'll be cranking away & the blade isn't moving then i realize it's loose again. I also wish they made the motor pulleys in a standard width so I could use a cog belt. I hate to change the pulleys they are machined like everything else on the saw! When I was looking for a saw, a moveup from a direct drive tabletop Delta, I discovered the General was the last of the saws still being made in North America, not Taiwan or other places. Everything is cast on it, the adjustment wheels, trunions, everything. 350 lbs. Listed as a contractor saw.
I used a Forrest blade on it for a while I now have a Diablo blade on it for everyday, keep the Forrest blade for special work. Mike


----------

